# Biting rat!!



## ratgrrl (Jul 18, 2010)

My one and a half year old female rat recently started biting me. She's never done anything like this before, and neither does her cage mate(also about one and a half, female).I know it's not fear because she comes up tp me to do it! Twice her teeth have broken my skin and made me bleed! I am scared to go near her because i dont want to get bitten! I'm worried that i am not giving her enough love because of it! If anyone has ideas to stop it, please post!!


----------



## Nienor (May 1, 2010)

Did you take her to a vet ? Sudden changes like this can be a sign of a painful disease .. 

Do you think she can still see properly ? When rats get blind they sometimes start biting .. Try to "warn" her with some special phrase such "hey, I am coming" before touching her or getting close to her .. maybe she just got scared because she could not see you coming ..


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

I wonder if it could be a dominance thing? Try rolling her gently on her back when next she bites. Also, try disassociating your hands from food although if she is deliberately approaching you with intent to bite, I'd go back to dominance.


----------



## jburgess (Apr 13, 2011)

I approach all biters with a fist, to sniff first, a fist is bigger then one finger and not as easy to grab. The only ones who have bit have all had some sort of medical issue, lice, infected eye, URI, pregnant/with babies....


----------



## ratgrrl (Jul 18, 2010)

Nienor said:


> Did you take her to a vet ? Sudden changes like this can be a sign of a painful disease .. Do you think she can still see properly ? When rats get blind they sometimes start biting .. Try to "warn" her with some special phrase such "hey, I am coming" before touching her or getting close to her .. maybe she just got scared because she could not see you coming ..


 i always talk to them walking toward the cage, opening it, and going to touch them. Thank you!


----------



## ratgrrl (Jul 18, 2010)

1a1a said:


> I wonder if it could be a dominance thing? Try rolling her gently on her back when next she bites. Also, try disassociating your hands from food although if she is deliberately approaching you with intent to bite, I'd go back to dominance.


 Thank you! I have already started the no-food with fingers rule. I will try to roll her on her back!


----------



## ratgrrl (Jul 18, 2010)

jburgess said:


> I approach all biters with a fist, to sniff first, a fist is bigger then one finger and not as easy to grab. The only ones who have bit have all had some sort of medical issue, lice, infected eye, URI, pregnant/with babies....


 I will try to check her out for any medical issues. thank you


----------

